# Ideas for "Fundraising"



## golf4 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi, everyone -

After my dad recently passed away from cancer, and one of my close collegues at work being diagnosed with Stage III, I'm wondering whether anyone has seen/heard about unique ways of raising funds or supporting the research going on to address this horrible disease? 

I've seen postings along the lines of the Lance Armstrong gold bracelets, and that seems like the kind of thing I'm talking about. Something like this where I can get everyone in the office "involved" as well as the people in my collegue's office - the kind of thing that everyone can wear and show support as well as provide a fundraising mechanism.

Any ideas would be great.

Thanks so much,  

Golf


----------



## Smitty (Oct 10, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your Dad, Frank.  (And your co-worker).

You might want to contact Dreamboat (aka Anne Troy), who has been fighting Breast Cancer (successfully!), and gotten a great deal of support from the board.  You could join in with her (cancer's cancer right?)

As far as company things go, the PennySaver actively encourages employees to participate in charities and helps fund employee participation, so you may want to look into that.  We gave $1,000 to the ACS + employee donations this year.

Now one that right up your alley (with regards to Golfing): In '96 my Boss' Mom committed suicide.  Since then we've held an annual Charity Golf Tournament made up of mostly friends and family, with all of the proceeds going to the Survivors of Suicide Foundation here in San Diego.  Most Golf Courses are really sympathetic to doing charity events.  We get 150+ players and probably 300 at dinner.  I think last time we gave $7000+ to SOS.

Although the first one was tough to set up:

Us: "Yes we'd like to set up a charity tournament for the Survivors of Suicide Foundation..."

Tournament Coordinator: "What? They can play?...  "

(Give your imagination a second and think of George Romero movies to see the page he was on...)

That one still cracks us up, as SOS is for those who suffered through the loss of a loved one...Just a bit of humor for an otherwise difficult subject.

Funnier still (as it were), the first one was a "shotgun" start"...The next year was a "scramble".  It's about the only time I get to golf and I'm very proud of the "Last Place Hacks" trophy I've gotten each year (except for 1, when we tied for first   - We had a scratch golfer who believed that the 'ol foot wedge was OK...)

If you want to try the tournament thing, I have a buddy in Grant's Pass who owns a golf cart rental business and deals with courses all over the state; I'll get you two in touch if you want.  Local businesses are also really receptive in terms of donating stuff for raffle prizes after the tourney.

Most golfers think nothing of shelling out for a day at the links, especially when there's dinner.  (Although they generally don't care about the cause, you still get their $$$$).

Take care,

Smitty


----------



## countingapples (Oct 11, 2004)

Another option which we use quite successfully here at work is a jeans day. Every Friday we get to wear jeans if we make a contribution. For proof of contribution we get a sticker to wear for the day. During the United Way and March of Dimes fund raising periods, we wear jeans every Friday while donating. Between payroll and jeans days we raise approx. $55k for each. So it can become a successful fundraiser. Mix and match from the various suggestions that you get to find what will work for your office and cause. Good Luck to you Golf! 

countingapples


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello Frank,

I am so sorry to hear about your loss; losing a loved one is a very tough thing to endure. Be strong.

www.laf.org (The Lance Armstrong Foundation) sells the bracelets for $1.00 each; you can buy them in packages of 10, 100 or 1000. I convinced my fire department (very little persuasion) to buy 20 of them. We are going to take a picture of all of us wearing it and send it in to them. They are trying to raise 16 million dollars for research.

I would say either that or the Relay for Life. Two very good causes and where the donations go to (one of) the best causes on earth - imho.

I know I'm going to have to buy more now too. Everyone I know asks me where I got my bracelet. Then I feel so bad because they want one that I give it to them! So I'm going on my fifth or sixth bracelet now. (And it's only about $5-6 for S&H.)


----------



## golf4 (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the great ideas!!!

I think I'm gonna attempt as many of these ideas as possible. I'm placing my order for bracelets now. Thanks to Smitty, I think my brothers and I are gonna try the golf tournament idea. The only thing about that is that the tourney will probably be in the Chicagoland area.
*
CAN YOU SAY HOT AND HUMID?????*  

Also, think I'll turn Countingapples' idea over to our crack Accounting staff. Sounds really workable for us.

Lastly, Anne gave me another great idea for fundraising: http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/showthread.php?p=9411#post9411

Thanks again to everyone.

Take care.


----------

